# KFC-Donut Chicken Sandwich



## Smeagol (Sep 21, 2019)

Dear PB,

I know many of us have barely had time to process and enjoy the Cheesy Cheeto Chicken Sandwich (See:https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/kfc-cheeto-chicken-sandwich.98688/)

However, KFC is pushing the limits of Chicken Sandwich orthodoxy once again with the Donut Chicken Sandwich. Sadly not everyone can try it just yet as it is currently a limited location release.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 21, 2019)

KFC. Trying to kill people, one sandwich at a time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm skeptical that it will approach the popularity of chicken and waffles.

I never see anybody at the local KFC except at their lunch buffet. But this is "Popeyes country" so that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Smeagol (Sep 21, 2019)

Scott Bushey said:


> KFC. Trying to kill people, one sandwich at a time!


The Perfect Gut Cleanser! Scott you need this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 21, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> The Perfect Gut Cleanser! Scott you need this!



What are u implying? I'm constipated?


----------



## Smeagol (Sep 21, 2019)

Scott Bushey said:


> I'm constipated


Gross  ha

Scott, there are times in a man’s life when you need a piece of fried chicken between two glazed donuts. KFC seems to get that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> The Perfect Gut Cleanser! Scott you need this!



You may suspect an impending coronary before it even hits the gut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Branson (Sep 21, 2019)

As a LEO, this looks terrifyingly delicious. Fried chicken smashed in between two police biscuits... I see my life expectancy dropping in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Sep 21, 2019)

If they would put it between a couple of hot Krispy Kremes, it would be irresistible. But sadly, I suspect chicken that's been in the warmer for a few hours, placed between doughnuts that were trucked in last week. Hope I'm wrong about that.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 21, 2019)

To think, I thought the doughnut grilled cheese from Tom + Chee was next level. There was also the glazed doughnut burger back in Denver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

